# How can I get a Gracenotes update?



## BlackVanRoutan (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello all. I need to know how to update my Gracenotes DB. I tried to do it myself, but the DVD I made wouldn't load in the system. Took it to the dealers twice. The first time I got "what's a gracenote?". The second time I was given a web address and told if I go there and follow the directions I can get and update. Unfortunately it's the same site I found on my own several months ago when the DVD update didn't work. So my question is, shouldn't the dealer be able to do this? If I had purchased the Chrysler, would they do it for me or tell me to go look it up on the web? My dealer said no one has ever asked but me, but how can that be? Every time I load a CD made after 2008 it is not found, so my hard drive has 5 pages of unrecognized albums. There's gotta be a way to correct this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

Try burning the disc at the lowest speed possible. 

There is a new version available to download, GN_2064, but the unoffical MyGiG site is down when I checked to provide the link. 

Try the link below at a later time for burning/install instructions. 

http://mofv.com 

BTW, either VW or Chrysler would provide software update. HB/MyGiG manufacturer does provide update software disc when requested.


----------



## BlackVanRoutan (Aug 2, 2009)

How, or from who, would I request that update disc? That may be the simplest way to handle it if the dealer won't help. Also, do you know whether all my unrecognized music will be named when the update is performed, or would I have to delete and re-install anything that was previously unknown?


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

From what I've read from the site linked above, MyGiG is manufactured by Harman Becker . You may google for HB contact info directly or once the mofv.com is back online, you can also search for the link from there. You may also search under Chrysler T&C forum, which may provide more available sites. 

Hope this helps. 

It's interesting that mofv.com is down for last couple of days. I was able to download new version of MyGiG software version 2.045 and GN_2064 iso files few days ago.


----------



## BlackVanRoutan (Aug 2, 2009)

So I'm still wondering...has anyone had this done by their dealers? Or is it something we are expected to do ourselves. It seems to me that if it were a software update for the enging management computer, or the traction control or such, the dealer would do it for you. On the other hand, GPS updates are expected to be done by the customer. So where does this fall? I was hoping I could get them to do it at least once, since the van was actually made back in '08 and should have been updated prior to being sold, in my opinion since the software was already a year old at the time of sale. 

Also, does anyone know whether an update will recognize previously installed songs?


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

My dealer says no. Even on the outdated GPS map. We bought in march/april of 2009, but dealer would not update the map to newer 2009/10 version that was available. This message is same on anything software for MyGIG. Of course, broken MyGIG hardware will be replaced by the dealer. At least, this is the dealer in Frederick, MD.

I've updated the gracenote twice, I think. Not sure if the old songs got revived with proper album info, but you can always try it and let us know. Worse thing that can happen is nothing changed for the old songs, but newer import will show it.


----------

